# Let's see your Touareg!!



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

There is a post like this in several other threads, so I figured, let's get one going in this one too. 

I don't have a Touareg, otherwise I'd post one, but am looking into getting one for my wife soon. 

So let's see'em!


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

great idea to make a thread like this 

cause I plan to buy a T-Reg 2nd Gen....


----------



## dubberboy (Apr 4, 2009)

How did you embed that picture of the white Touareg? I have a black TDI limited lux just like that I will show you, but having problems embedding pictures of it like that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Mods in sig... F/R bumper guards are sitting at the shop awaiting install, and as soon as I get rid of the 19s and go to 18s w/ beefier tires I'll be tossing on a set of OEM flares. 3000k HIDs for the fogs should be here next week also. Only other appearance thing left to do is tint and maybe a black OEM rack... Still want to make a set of intakes for it and delete the second cats... All in due time though; I feel like this was my official step of "getting old" after my previous cars (E36 325i, Mk4 GTI, Mk3 GTI VR6 turbo, Mk4 GLI, Mk5 GTI, Mk5 Rabbit)


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Mine*


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

AsianDude: your ride is sexy :beer:

Here's my '07


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Calinada,

265/65/17 or 265/70/17?


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 265/65/17


Like a glove


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

ArtieLange said:


>




That is very nice Artie!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks man... :thumbup:

I put some spacers on it since that pic, it really made it look a ton better. New pics soon.


----------



## 04RDURTY2 (Nov 30, 2003)

My Wife's Reg 06 V6

BMP Painted - Manhattans
Pink Camo Wrapped Interior
Short Ram Intake


----------



## CaMoKa (Apr 5, 2007)

Here, two pictures with the new 20 inch rims and tyres 


http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff191/camoka_photos/DSC02438.jpg

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff191/camoka_photos/DSC01929.jpg


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

04RDURTY2 said:


> My Wife's Reg 06 V6
> 
> BMP Painted - Manhattans
> Pink Camo Wrapped Interior
> ...


Why bother mentioning the interior, with no picture of said interior?


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

2009 V6


















Sittin' on an egg


----------



## Bol3ethem (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers Guys  








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is mine: 2006 Treg 4.2L V8, Air Suspension, Navigation, Winter Package, 19-inch Diablo Wheels, Pirelli Scorpion Zero Tires, PIAA Driving Lights, Mont Blanc Roof Rack, VW Flares.


----------



## Northern MKII (Sep 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> All in due time though; I feel like this was my official step of "getting old" after my previous cars (E36 325i, Mk4 GTI, Mk3 GTI VR6 turbo, Mk4 GLI, Mk5 GTI, Mk5 Rabbit)


With your history with VW, just consider it an evolution.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

no real good picts yet but hopefully one of these evenings I'll find some appropriate scenery for a pict.











I was able to get a quick picture of my GTI & Treg together this weekend:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

83Caddy16v said:


> no real good picts yet but hopefully one of these evenings I'll find some appropriate scenery for a pict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics are not showing up.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

i had the same issue on Club Touareg. I wonder if its my Mobile Me gallery. They appear to be displaying now.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

2006 V10tdi


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

a video i did of mine.


----------



## vwflipped (Jun 30, 2003)

Bol3ethem 

love the look of the blacked out 17"s do you have closeups?


----------



## GTR-34 (Mar 28, 2011)

realley nice cars guys!! 
since i know that alamogordo have bad roads i don´t wanna i have a passat anymore,now i wanna have a touareg v8!! 
but i have to wait until next year!!


----------



## Bol3ethem (Mar 18, 2011)

vwflipped said:


> Bol3ethem
> 
> love the look of the blacked out 17"s do you have closeups?


 Here u go ,,, this is closest pic i found .. (am not in my country ) 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Is this the "Makalu" wheel?


----------



## Bol3ethem (Mar 18, 2011)

83Caddy16v said:


> Is this the "Makalu" wheel?


 Yes it is !


----------

